# Making progress



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have been over analyzing my attic project.
Trying for way too long to create a system to deal with
all the junk I have crammed up there. My house is decent order but
the attic is my way to not have to make decisions. I am an
attic hoarder!!!

When I try to clean it out I get bogged down with deciding what to do with each item.
Throw away?? Give away?? Sell?? 
Then I never see progress..

Here is what is working...
I quickly decide about whether I want to keep it..
If the answer is "no" then it is removed to the garage...

I am piling stuff in the middle for my son to help bring down..

Once in the garage I am forced to put it in the throw away , give away 
or sale pile... It is forcing me to decide and allowing me to 
only make one decision in the attic "keep or not"

It is working ..and I am seeing progress....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cool - I'm glad you found a way to break the huge job into manageable bites. I think that those of us with "organizational difficulties" sometimes tend to see the whole, big picture and are overwhelmed by it all. If we just do a little on it at a time, we will eventually finish the job, which is a whole lot more than we would accomplish procrastinating and not doing anything at all. It's like that old joke: How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.


----------

